# Stopover M5 Bridgwater



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I am heading down the M5 late on Saturday night and will probably get somewhere in the region of Bridgwater before throwing in the towel for the night.

Would anyone know of or have a suggestion for that area of the M5 where I could pull off and stop over before continuing Sunday morning? (up to 25 miles or so on the M5 either way from Bridgwater would be fine.)

Thanks for any ideas.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*M5*

Hi

I stayed at the CCC Weston super Mare last week - a coupe of miles from the M5. If you look at the site on Google maps, you pass through a light industrial area to get to the site - you might be able to wildcamp there - it looked quiet enough to me.

Russell


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a big laybay just south of north petherton on the A38.

never tried it but driven past it many times

Roger

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=nor...oid=JyhmjbhIqxWs7Q_7iboa4g&cbp=11,167.07,,0,0


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We do not wildcamp but we do like to look out for good stopping places for a break that are off the motorways and because I hate motorways we often avoid them if possible so with the M5 I often choose to drive up the A38 and seem to remember that there are some old bits of the A38 that are now long lay-bys... I do not remember any in particular but one that I have just found on Google maps that looks a possible is at this link ( check out the street views) :

Google Map link <<

If you look along the A38 there are a few more. So this is not a positive recommendation just a suggestion. You can exit at J24 and get back on at J25 so nothing lost if they do not work out.

Mike

P.S. I just noticed Rodger's post made while I wrote this one, his spot is the same one as I suggested so as you can see the old A38 is the road to try if you will be happy in a layby :wink:

P.P.S. If you use it and it is any good ( or if you find another spot) please add it to our MHF database :wink:


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

Perfect!

Thank you very much chaps, really appreciated.

Gareth


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

This place has been recommended to us and we are going for a week at the end of August:
http://www.cornishfarm.com/


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

iconnor said:


> This place has been recommended to us and we are going for a week at the end of August:
> http://www.cornishfarm.com/


Hi ic

It is a really superb site, I am sure that you will enjoy your stay there.

It is also an ideal place to stopover for a night or so on the way north or south via the M5 ( which runs really close but you won't hear it as it is down in a cutting)

We could really do with some more reviews of the site from members so when you get back please find the time to add your review here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=607

Mike


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

spykal said:


> iconnor said:
> 
> 
> > This place has been recommended to us and we are going for a week at the end of August:
> ...


Hi Mike I could do one if you like :lol:

(see and I didn't even mention Strikeback)(Bugga)

Eddie


----------



## NevilleStreet (Oct 17, 2009)

Too late for your trip, but might be useful for others.

On a Northbound trip in early June we came off at Glastonbury and took the first exit (so Southbound you would turn right at the roundabout). It was 0130 in the morning and the laybys were all full, we turned left at the first roundabout (maybe half a mile from the motorway), then left again into industrial estate/warehouses and parked up for the night. All fine, little bit noisy once the staff started arriving at work, but on a Saturday night it would be fine. Argos trailer units everywhere so an official/unofficial changeover point for them.


----------



## hireme (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
This is an outstanding CL site. Huge pitches, a 3 acre dog walk and 2 good food pubs.

www.acaciafarmsomerset.co.uk

Hope this helps


----------

